# Couple of Bucks



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Had an awesome deer week. Stayed Sunday to Sunday. Had some great hunts with great friends. Ate great food, and had an incredible time, as usual.

I shot a big doe on Friday. Saw lots of deer, including several nice bucks. Unfortunately, I never had a shot at a buck. The group shot three coyotes.

My buddy shot this nice buck on Tuesday:



















Another buddy shot this eight point brute on Wednesday:





































The 'gang' and the guy in the green hat with his first buck, a nice eight pointer.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Wow. That eight pointer is unreal! Nice job to everyone in your team.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sounds like a fun week at deer camp. Congrats to all the group that got deer. Heck of a wide 8pt.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Looks like a great time and some nice deer there!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Awesome bucks! Sounds like a hell of a good time


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Why's everyone in their brush busting driving clothes and your in your pajamas?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Papascott said:


> Why's everyone in their brush busting driving clothes and your in your pajamas?


LOL! I'm too old and out of shape to drive deer for seven days straight. I took a day off at the end of the week to tidy up the cabin. I had hot soup and grilled cheese sammiches ready for them when they took their mid-day break.


----------



## Wilddav (Apr 22, 2008)

Had a great time again hunting with you Steve. but you have to tell the truth,running deer gives him gas.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Congrats to you guys Steve. Dave's buck is nice and wide tell him congrats from me.


----------

